# quel jour qu'on est



## gvergara

Salut :

Selon moi il y a un mot de plus (_que_)... y a-t-il une raison pour laquelle on l'a mis dans cette phrase ? 

_Comment ça, si je sais quel jour *qu'*on est ?_
*De " Pythagore, je t'adore " par Patrick Cauvin

*GǾnzãlỚ


----------



## Maître Capello

Une seule raison : c'est de l'argot un jargon populaire et rustre.


----------



## gvergara

Merci cher Maître, adióshhh


----------



## itka

Oh, Capello, je n'appellerais pas ça de l'argot... tout simplement du français très populaire ! 

Le mot "argot" me gêne un peu ici. L'argot est une langue "secrète" (du moins à l'origine !) et les argots d'aujourd'hui ne sont que des codes propres à différents groupes sociaux (argot des potaches, des militaires, etc...). Toutes ces langues ont en commun leur syntaxe : celle du français et ne diffèrent (généralement ?) que par le lexique.

En écrivant ceci, comme je ne suis pas une spécialiste de l'argot, je me demande s'il y a des contre-exemples où la grammaire serait modifiée aussi...Je n'en vois pas et de toutes façons, il ne doit pas y en avoir beaucoup... La syntaxe reste en principe celle du français populaire.


----------



## micka

Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais dans le même genre de phrase, on a :
"Quoi que c'est que ça ?" (Qu'est ce que c'est ?)
"Quelle heure que c'est ?" (Quelle heure est-il ?)
"Quoi que tu me veux encore ?" (Qu'est ce que tu me veux encore ?)
...

Ma tante picarde ne parle qu'avec des phrases de ce genre. Une semaine avec elle, et on a l'impression de plus savoir parler français après...Est-ce propre à cette région ? Aux personnes d'un certain âge ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Par _argot_, j'entendais _jargon populaire_… Mais j'ai modifié mon précédent message car je concède que ce terme n'est pas adéquat. (D'ailleurs en l'écrivant, je me suis posé la question, mais je n'y ai pas donné suite…)


----------



## Maître Capello

micka said:


> Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais dans le même genre de phrase, on a :
> "Quoi que c'est que ça ?" (Qu'est ce que c'est ?)
> "Quelle heure que c'est ?" (Quelle heure est-il ?)
> "Quoi que tu me veux encore ?" (Qu'est ce que tu me veux encore ?)
> ...
> 
> Ma tante picarde ne parle qu'avec des phrases de ce genre. Une semaine avec elle, et on a l'impression de plus savoir parler français après...Est-ce propre à cette région ? Aux personnes d'un certain âge ?


Ça dépend peut-être des régions, mais la différence est sans doute encore plus marquée entre la ville et la campagne…


----------



## itka

micka said:


> Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais dans le même genre de phrase, on a :
> "Quoi que c'est que ça ?" (Qu'est ce que c'est ?)
> "Quelle heure que c'est ?" (Quelle heure est-il ?)
> "Quoi que tu me veux encore ?" (Qu'est ce que tu me veux encore ?)
> ...
> 
> Ma tante picarde ne parle qu'avec des phrases de ce genre. Une semaine avec elle, et on a l'impression de plus savoir parler français après...Est-ce propre à cette région ? Aux personnes d'un certain âge ?



Je suppose qu'il y a trois causes (au moins !) :

- une composante régionale (je n'ai guère vu ces expressions que dans les livres. Dans le sud-est, ce serait assez bizarre... On emploie plus volontiers des calques de dialectes occitans en pareil cas.)

- une composante liée à l'âge, car dans la jeunesse de ces personnes, beaucoup de gens, paysans, ouvriers, quittaient l'école rapidement, s'ils avaient la chance d'y aller...

- une composante sociale : ces tournures, dans les livres, sont celles des concierges parisiens autant que des paysans français ou des servantes,  mais jamais bien sûr, des médecins, hobereaux ou grands bourgeois, toutes gens fort instruites... 

Au final, cela nous donne ces savoureuses (?) expressions du terroir :
"Quoi qui n'y a ?" 
Bof, c'est du français aussi... mais populaire.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut GÔô,

Ça fait partie des façons de parler qui écorchent un peu les oreilles, mais dans ce bouquin c'est pour illustrer le langage populaire du personnage.
Dans le même genre tu as aussi les « *comment qu'elle s'appelle ? », « *comment qu'on va faire ? »...etc


----------



## micka

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut GÔô,
> 
> Ça fait partie des façons de parler qui écorchent un peu les oreilles, mais qui dans ce bouquin c'est pour illustrer le langage populaire du personnage.
> Dans le même genre tu as aussi les « *comment qu'elle s'appelle ? », « *comment qu'on va faire ? »...etc


 
Personnellement, j'avoue qu'à l'oral, je suis adepte du "c'est qui qui" ou encore "c'est quoi qu'on" 

"C'est qui qui a sonné à la porte ?" 
"C'est quoi qu'on doit faire ?"
(certes, à l'écrit, ça fait mal aux yeux et à l'oral, ça écorcherait sûrement les oreilles de certains aussi )


----------



## Punky Zoé

" ...
Toc toc toc qui qu'est là ?
Qui qui frappe à ma porte ?
Est-ce toi la Charlotte ?
..." Pierre Vassiliu


----------



## itka

micka said:


> Personnellement, j'avoue qu'à l'oral, je suis adepte du "c'est qui qui" ou encore "c'est quoi qu'on"
> 
> "C'est qui qui a sonné à la porte ?"
> "C'est quoi qu'on doit faire ?"
> (certes, à l'écrit, ça fait mal aux yeux et à l'oral, ça écorcherait sûrement les oreilles de certains aussi )



C'est ça, le paradoxe français ! Presque tout le monde (aïe, je sens qu'il y a des opposants !) utilise un jour où l'autre "c'est qui" "c'est quoi". Moi, je le dis à longueur de journée ... mais bouh ! c'est pas beau, ça ! 
Surtout, ne le dites à personne !


----------



## Maître Capello

micka said:


> (certes, à l'écrit, ça fait mal aux yeux et à l'oral, ça écorcherait sûrement les oreilles de certains aussi )


 Horreur ! Ça m'écorche autant les oreilles que les yeux ! Encore heureux que le forum ne soit pas sonore !


----------



## micka

Maître Capello said:


> Horreur ! Ça m'écorche autant les oreilles que les yeux ! Encore heureux que le forum ne soit pas sonore !


 
J'ai bien peur que, comme le dit itka, ce soit très courant à l'oral. Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais la principale raison pour laquelle on utilise ces expressions (barbarismes? ), c'est qu'elles sont beaucoup plus rapides et simples à dire.
_(ce qui me convient tout à fait personnellement, étant donné que j'ai tendance à parler très vite et à manger tous les mots )._


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi, je suis heureuse de constater que cette fois-ci, n'est pas typiquement québécois.  Quoique très courant aussi de ce côté-ci de la mare.

Autre exemple : quel âge que t'as/qu'il a?


----------



## Maître Capello

micka said:


> J'ai bien peur que, comme le dit itka, ce soit très courant à l'oral. Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais la principale raison pour laquelle on utilise ces expressions (barbarismes? ), c'est qu'elles sont beaucoup plus rapides et simples à dire.
> _(ce qui me convient tout à fait personnellement, étant donné que j'ai tendance à parler très vite et à manger tous les mots )._


Même pas vrai que c'est plus rapide :

_C'est qui qui a fait ça ?_ (3 syllabes)
_Qui est-ce qui a fait ça ?_ (3 syllabes également)
_C'est quoi qu'on doit faire ?_ (3 syllabes)
_Qu'est-ce qu'on doit faire ?_ (2 syllabes seulement !)

Alors parlons correctement !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La preuve est faite : l'expression "qu'est-ce qu'il y a" est donc une expression de rustre!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Même pas vrai que c'est plus rapide :
> 
> _C'est qui qui a fait ça ?_ (3 syllabes)
> _Qui est-ce qui a fait ça ?_ (3 syllabes également)
> _C'est quoi qu'on doit faire ?_ (3 syllabes)
> _Qu'est-ce qu'on doit faire ?_ (2 syllabes seulement !)
> 
> Alors parlons correctement !


Mais n'oublions pas _Qui a fait ça _et _Que doit-on faire_ - de loin les plus courts et les plus simples. Et les moins employés !


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> Mais n'oublions pas _Qui a fait ça _et _Que doit-on faire_ - de loin les plus courts et les plus simples. Et les moins employés !


Effectivement. D'où la conclusion que plus c'est long et moins c'est correct, mais plus c'est employé !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement. D'où la conclusion que plus c'est long et moins c'est correct !


Non - de moins en moins employés, d'où la conclusion qu'il y a de plus en plus de rustres!


----------



## itka

JeanDeSponde said:


> Non - de moins en moins employés, d'où la conclusion qu'il y a de plus en plus de rustres!



Et oui ! C'est par les rustres que la langue évolue ! 
S'il n'y avait pas eu de rustres, on parlerait latin...

Allons, tout ça n'est rien ! Regardez plutôt du côté du vocabulaire des djeun's...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Allons, tout ça n'est rien ! Regardez plutôt du côté du vocabulaire des djeun's...


Je savais bien qu'un malheur n'arrive jamais seul !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je relis ce fil et je m'aperçois que, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, on a oublié les plaisants _quoi t'est-ce ?_  et _koikom ?_ (_c'est quoi comme ?_).

Allons, vous reprendrez bien un coup de barbarisme (ou plutôt de solécisme) ?


----------



## micka

JeanDeSponde said:


> La preuve est faite : l'expression "qu'est-ce qu'il y a" est donc une expression de rustre!


 
A vrai dire, celle-là échappe au barbarisme, je crois , 
Même si à l'oral c'est un peu raccourci: "_kesse kia ?" (du moins en ce qui me concerne)._


----------

